# Endormissement de l'enfant



## Moumoune14 (12 Août 2022)

VoilÀ sa fait une semaine que je garde une petite d'1 an impossible de l'endormir que se soit avec les bras rester à côté d'elle etc... j'ai donné les 3 têtines comme sa maman me l'avais dis rien à faire. J'ai commancé tout doucement en restant  avec elle le 1er jour elle a pleuré pendant une demi heure, le 2eme jour je l'ai laissé seule elle ne dormé toujours pas après une demi heure, le 3eme jours toijours pareil donc j'ai décidé de la mettre dans la poussette et là au miracle elle s'est endormi au bout d'un quart d'heure. Aujourd'hui j'rééssayer  la mettre dans son lit impossible elle pleure depuis 1 heure en allant la voire de temps en temps. Du coup je l'ai mise dans sa poussette au bout de 10 minutes elle s'est endormie je suppose d'épuisement. Est ce que quelqu'un à un conseil à me donner ou à me conseiller svp. Merci d'avance


----------



## kikine (12 Août 2022)

bonjour

ben ça fait qu'une semaine qu'elle vient chez vous.. un peu de patience le temps qu'elle s'adapte...


----------



## Popovdt (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour effectivement de la patience en une semaine un enfant de cet âge peut mettre plus de temps à s'adapter. Est la première fois qu'elle est séparée de papa maman ? Comment ça se passait jusqu'à présent ? Perso j'ai une petite de 16 mois qui met des fois 35 min a s'endormir mais plus j'y vais et pire c'est elle a besoin de jouer et tourner dans tous les sens avant de dormir mais je la laisse


----------



## Titine15 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Laissez la dormir quelques jours dans la poussette et dès qu'elle sera plus en confiance, mettez la poussette dans la chambre et petit à petit dans le lit.
J'ai fais ça 1 fois avec 1 petit et ça a super bien marché.
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Août 2022)

Il y a quand même un sacré soucis avec tous ces bébés ou jeunes enfants qui ont du mal à s'endormir !!! il faut se poser les bonnes questions ? la maman vous dit 3 tétines !!! une suffit bien bref allez rattraper les bêtises des PE après toutes leurs mauvaises habitudes !!! j'ai récupéré des enfants de tout âge et je n'ai jamais eu de gros soucis avec çà !!! le problème ce sont les mauvaises habitudes données par les parents ... je vais me faire huer mais j'assume ... 1 an dans une poussette ??? je l'ai fait mais pour des petits bouts de 3 mois et depuis j'ai mis une nacelle dans le lit comme cela ils ne sont plus perdus ...


----------



## Griselda (12 Août 2022)

Continue de lui proposer la poussette puisque c'est pour le moment ce qui la rassure et que le manque de sommeil entraînera sinon beaucoup d’énervement, empêchant l'endormissement mais aussi une bonne alimentation, temps de jeux etc.

Petit à petit tu pourras emmener la poussette vers le couloir et même la chambre dans laquelle tu aimerais qu'elle dorme et dans moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire elle dormira tranquillement dans un lit, dans la pièce.

Garde à l'esprit que si la dedans elle s'y endort, c'est qu'elle y est bien donc c'est OK. Evidement il faut par contre qu'elle y soit attachée, c'est la limite du concept.


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Bonsoir comme Angèle que je ne vais pas huer .les PE font parfois n'importe quoi pour coucher l'enfant et souvent des idées qui nuisent à l'endormissement 
Une anecdote pour une première, un jour j'ai fait adaptation avec une maman angoissée. Elle me dit un jour petit bout a besoin de chahuter avec papa maman un quart d'heure pour bien faire la sieste .chahut grosse rigolade puis sieste bien-sûr cause toujours! A 2ans petit bout ne faisait plus de sieste chez lui il ne voulait pas . Je ne vous dis pas le lundi en mode" zombie" .
Pour en revenir à la question ......?


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Il faut tout d'abord poser les questions aux parents comment se passent les siestes chez eux . ? Le rituel quel lit quel luminosité ?
Pour commencer il faut créer l'ambiance sieste pour se préparer à dormir on range les jouets on se détend pas d'activité qui énerve et on parle a voix basse. Pour ma part pour les enfants qui ont du mal à dormir le noir est favorable un lit bien propre avec une gigoteuse un doudou et une tétine les petits n'ont qu'une bouche. Et je couche doucement le petit j'annonce la sieste en quelques mots en chuchotant et je mets ma calèche magique voilà voilà fastoche ..
En vrai chez nous la sieste est non négociable on mange on range on se change et on dort .une routine fixe qui fait que les petits réclament la sieste. Et la maison doit devenir silencieuse .
Sinon coucher cette petite dans la poussette dans sa chambre qu'elle soit au moins dans sa pièce . Mettre une carpette sous la poussette.
Et patience...


----------



## Moumoune14 (13 Août 2022)

Le probléme avec la maman, il faudrait que je reste avec son enfant 1/4 ou 1/2 voir plus à côté d'elle pour qu'elle s'endorme ce qui est impossible quand nous avons plusieurs enfants. J'ai eu des cas avec des enfants pour l'endormissement mais pas à ce point là. Ce sont des hurlements comme si je la martyrisé. Je vais bien voir lundi. Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Août 2022)

Idem ici les enfants dorment dans le noir dès leurs 3 mois et un jour le PE m'avait dit il dort avec un peu de lumière j'écoute ses doléances bon ben il dort ok puis un matin j'oublie et je laisse mon volet électrique descendre jusqu'en bas et je sors de la chambre et là il dort mais beaucoup mieux et plus longtemps ... donc évidemment j'ai laissé le tout noir dès le lendemain et je l'ai dit à la maman qui a fait de même le WE et qui m'a remercié !!! comme quoi tous les PE ne sont pas bornés et maman super gentille je la côtoie toujours bref ! et combien de fois j'entends des parents dire "mon fils ou ma fille ne fait plus de sieste à 2 ans !!!" çà me fait bien rigoler !!! et oui ici les petits ont toujours réclamé la sieste car toujours le même rituel comme toi nounoucat1 !


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Août 2022)

Oui Angèle il faut réussir à trouver les bonnes habitudes. Et je trouve fou le nombre d'enfants qui même plus grands dorment avec de la lumière. Pour les enfant vifs un peu de lumière leur permet de jouer et de lutter contre le sommeil.
J'ai souvent eu des petits très fatigués que les parents ne savaient pas coucher.


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Août 2022)

Moumoune 14 pour une petite qui vient d'arriver chez toi c'est normal de rester près d'elle par exemple un petit quart d'heure. Si tous tes petits se couchent en même temps a la sieste de l'après midi tu couches cette petite en dernier dans le noir et tu t'installes confortablement a côté du lit. Tu chuchotes des mots rassurants sur les bienfaits de la sieste. Si elle pleure des petites caresses sur la main ou le visage .et tu peux faire plein de petits chut chut ch....tu peux chanter une douce comptine. Et petit a petit tu resteras de moins en moins longtemps auprès.
Surtout ne pas la bercer dans les bras c'est usant . A mes tous débuts j'avais un gros bb coléreux je le bercais et calinais une demie heure et il dormait 20 minutes. Pas simple. Bon courage trouve ta solution


----------



## Biboune116 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour j'ai également un souci avec une petite fille de 1 ans elle dort que dans les bras et impossible  de la posser car elle se réveille systématiquement  les parents  la bercé er change d'environnement toute les 5 minutes  lendormissement peux dure 1 heure comme je leur ai expliquer cet compliqué qu'elle dorment tout le long de sa sieste dans mes bras cet usant et j'ai d'autre enfants  si vous avez des conseil je suis preneuse


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour Bidoune il ne faut pas que tu prennes cette petite dans tes bras pour dormir .a la longue il te faut bien une pause sieste . Tu couches ta petite et tu t'installes confortablement près du lit dans le noir pour lui parler à voix basse en la caressant pour l'apaiser. Voir au dessus quel rituel va réussir. Si tu lis plus haut ma calèche magique c'est une boîte musicale. 
Et surtout quand ta petite est endormie dans le lit pas de porte clenchée qui va grincer quand tu sors de la pièce. Patience et patience régularité dans le coucher


----------



## Mumu33 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi j'ai une petite L qui avait 2 mois 1/2 maintenant elle en a bientôt 9 mois,  dès le début il fallait que je le l'endorme dans mes bras car les parents faisaient ça,  mais c'était compliqué dès que je la posais elle se réveillait,  dans le coup j'ai fait l'emmayotage et ça a marché ouf 😉 mais aujourd'hui elle ne veut toujours pas dormir dans le lit elle s'endort dans la poussette et elle fait des micro sieste 😕 
Bon courage et beaucoup de patience


----------



## Capri95 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
J'ai eu le cas, il y a de cela trois ans environ, impossible de faire dormir le petit dans le lit ! la seule chose qu'il accepté c'était la poussette et encore il faisait des micros siestes.
J'


----------



## Capri95 (15 Août 2022)

Bon message parti trop vite, je reviendrais  😑


----------



## Biboune116 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour Angèle 1982 
Merci de ta réponse je sais plus quoi faire avec cette petite fille cet compliquer j'ai essayer de mettre un matelas au sol dans le noir avec une veuilleuse  elle hurle ne veux pas rester dans le lit elle veux que les bras 
Et aujourd'hui  je l'ai eu de 8h30 et je devais la garder jusqu a 17h00 mais j'ai appeler la maman qu'elle vienne la cherché à 10h00 car la petite veux que les bras elle pleure à se faire vomir la maman n'a pas l'air prête à la laisser je lui ai dit qu'il faudrais qu'elle évite de montrer ses angoisse à l'enfant car sa va être compliqué et que je n'arrive pas à m'occuper de mon fils de 20 mois et mon fils de 5 ans sachant qu en janvier j'ai une adaptation  d'un enfant de 3 mois sa fait 2 semaine qu'on fait l'adaptation  sa devrait se calmer mais au contraire sa s'empire


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour

2 semaines d adaptation c est court  l enfant a pas encore eu le temps de s habituer 

J ai eu 2 loulous pour qui il y a fallu des mois pour qu il accepte de s endormir seul dans son lit .

C est certain que cette maman doit éviter de montrer ses angoisses a son enfant au contraire elle doit le rassurer .


----------



## Biboune116 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour Sandrine 2572
Bon cet rassurant ce que vous me ditent bon j'espère du coup que sa irra d'ici fin septembre merci de votre réponse passer une bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

En effet 2 semaines c'est tout à fait normal que cette petite resiste en manifestant clairement sa désapprobation.
Le cerveau humain a besoin d eminimum 3 semaines pour integrer une nouvelle habitude comme routinière.

Au début, bercer et garder tout près de soi un nourrisson est tout à fait normal et fait parti du besoin physiologique du tout petit mais petit à petit oui le bébé doit pouvoir être suffisament sécure pour dormir dans un petit lit. Les Parents peuvent penser qu'en Asie on dort tous ensemble mais c'est omettre un détail de taille: en Asie on n'a pas le choix car pas la place ni les moyens d'avoir une chambre pour chacun.
Quoi qu'il arrive bébé qui ne pourrait dormir QUE dans les bras ce n'est pas tout à fait exacte car au contraire il a besoin pour un bon repos reparateur d'être au calme et à plat. Encore faut il que les Parents surpassent leur propre angoisse de laisser dormir leur enfant.
L'enfant pourra apprendre à dormir dans un lit chez Nounou alors qu'il continuera de faire la crise à ses Parents. Mais il est certain qu'il y a un risque pour que bébé ait d'autant plus de mal à comprendre pourquoi il doit dormir dans une pièce qu'il ne connait pas, chez quelqu'un qu'il ne connait pas alors que chez lui c'est dans les bras, ça peut prendre plus de temps.

Pour moi si tu constate un souci qui ne s’améliore pas même avec ta seule conviction absolue que ça va le faire il faut:
- la laisser dans la poussette pour l'instant car elle a BESOIN de dormir, elle doit s'y sentir assez enveloppée pour s'y sentir en sécurité et entendre tes bruits la rassure aussi. Petit à petit tu éloignera la poussette et voilà.
- expliquer aux PE comment ça se passe pour leur enfant, que ça faciliterait les choses s'ils faisaient de même chez eux et si ça leur semble impensable discuter avec douceur et bienveillance avec eux pour comprendre pourquoi c'est si compliqué. Quand ils auront eux même mis le doigt sur ce qui coince ils seront prets à agir pour leur bien et celui de leur enfant
- explique qu'il t'est IMPOSSIBLE de garder leur bébé dans les bras car tu t'occupe de plusieurs enfants, c'est ta mission. Mais aussi parce que TU SAIS que ce n'est plus adapté à son âge à présent.
- ramène toujours la discussion à l'interêt de leur enfant à eux, pas les autres et encore moins les tiens car ils penseront qu'ils ne te paient pas pour que tu t'occupe de tes enfants mais du leur.
- tu peux leur dire combien tu les comprends car tu es toi même une Maman aussi et sais avec le recul comme on peut quelque fois se tendre des pièges soi même c'est pourquoi tu te permet, avec bienveillance, d'essayer de les aider eux ET LEUR ENFANT.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Août 2022)

Et oui la maman n'est pas prête à laisser son enfant et ne fait aucun effort de son côté çà va donc être compliqué pleurer à s'en faire vomir faut pas pousser qd même !!! un conseil ne laissez pas non plus vos propre enfants de côté (la famille avant tout) je l'ai compris trop tard pour l'un de mes fils qui s'est senti délaissé car j'ai pris justement mon travail à coeur sur une certaine période où il avait besoin de moi ... car OK on s'occupe de petits "étrangers" mais qd même à notre domicile et ce métier justement n'est plus l'accueil familial que j'ai pu connaitre et que je regrette ! pdt 3 ans on s'occupe de petits qui sont un peu comme chez eux chez nous mais avec nos règles à respecter et je le vis ainsi donc perso je fais toujours à ma façon même si je ne suis pas restée bloquée sur certaines points mais les PE n'ont rien à gérer chez moi ... courage à vous !


----------



## CARO1837 (6 Septembre 2022)

Je débute l'adaptation d'un petit de 10 mois demain, et la maman me dit qu'il faut l'endormir en le berçant pendant 15 mn pour qu' éventuellement il s'endorme une demi heure, j'avoue que cela m'inquiète un peu ...je pense le mettre dans son lit et rester près de lui pour le rassurer...je pense qu'à la longue il fera la différence et saura que chez nounou on s'endort comme ça...les bras ça n'est pas possible sur le long terme ..surtout qd on a plusieurs enfants ....


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Caro1837 encore une qui a su bien préparé son bébé pour aller chez nounou pchttt bon courage les filles !!!


----------



## Lijana (7 Septembre 2022)

> je pense le mettre dans son lit et rester près de lui pour le rassurer...je pense qu'à la longue il fera la différence et saura que chez nounou on s'endort comme ça...les bras ça n'est pas possible sur le long terme ..surtout qd on a plusieurs enfants ....👍


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

CARO1837 a dit: 


> Je débute l'adaptation d'un petit de 10 mois demain, et la maman me dit qu'il faut l'endormir en le berçant pendant 15 mn pour qu' éventuellement il s'endorme une demi heure, j'avoue que cela m'inquiète un peu ...je pense le mettre dans son lit et rester près de lui pour le rassurer...je pense qu'à la longue il fera la différence et saura que chez nounou on s'endort comme ça...les bras ça n'est pas possible sur le long terme ..surtout qd on a plusieurs enfants ....


Bonjour Caro. Comment s'est passé votre adaptation et comment s'endort votre petit désormais ? Je me retrouve un peu dans le même cas et ça ne m'embête pas de bercer un peu, câliner etc avant de mettre au lit mais je ne me vois pas bercer pendant des heures mon petit, d'autant plus qu'il se réveille quand on le dépose dans le lit. J'ai essayé comme vous mais il hurle et cette situation ne lui convient guère. Je ne sais pas si on peut parler en privé ? Je n'arrive pas à voir comment sur ce forum et je trouve que c'est une fonction qui manque cruellement.


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

En effet bercer pour endormir bébé peut devenir un piège. Bébé s'endort dans les bras, au chaud, rassuré dans les bras, puis il sent qu'on le pose dans un lit froid, une autre position, une autre odeur. Avec un peu de chance sur le moment il est suffisament dans les vappes pour se rendormir tout de suite mais le pire c'est quand son cycle de 20 mn est passé et qu'il fait un micro reveil "L'angoisse, je me suis endormi à un endroit et me reveille dans un autre!". Faire plein de calins quand bébé est reveillé, le calmer s'il est agité grace à nos bras, puis le poser là où il doit dormir en le lui disant calmement et qu'on se retrouve tout à l'heure et faire confiance à bébé. Il n'y a pas 36 solutions...


----------



## incognito (7 Novembre 2022)

ce qui me choque le plus en vous lisant c'est la poussette dans la maison pour que l'enfant y dorme

chez moi c'est hors de question, un enfant doit apprendre avec notre aide à dormir dans un lit même si cela prend du temps et les parents doivent faire l'effort de leur côté
et la deuxième raison, je ne vais pas acheter une seconde poussette pour la mettre dans l'appartement ! même pas en rêve

je rejoins Griselda, j'ai une puce qui commence juste à enchaîner ses cycles, elle a 11 mois, je n'ai pas cédé, c'est dans le lit, avec ré assurance, bienveillance...


----------



## Moumoune14 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai toujours autant de soucis pour endormir la petite alors que j'entame le 4eme mois de garde. La petite de 14 mois ne dort que 10 à 20 minutes le matin sur le canapé et l'aprés midi pareil voir même pas du tout. Pourtant j'ai essayé plusieurs choses. Canapé, matelas par terre etc... rien n'y fais. SRésultat trés trés chouineuse le soir. Par contre si je la proméne dans la poussette dehors, elle dors 1 heure voire 1h15. Je réfléchis à savoir si je vais continuer avec se contrat car le mauvais temps est arrivé et je me vois pas la promener dehors avec l'autre petit en attendant qu'elle veuille bien dormir. J'ai commencé à en parler avec les parents pour  les préparer sur l'eventuelle fin de contrat. Si vous avez des conseilles je suis preneuse.


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui merci Griselda, je pense aussi comme vous. Je démarre mon activité et tellement pas habituée, mon enfant s'endormait tout de suite que ce soit chez moi ou chez nounou. Chaque enfant est vraiment unique. Le métier va rentrer ;-)


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui Moumoune, je pense que la poussette comme les bercements sont un piège en fait. Car effectivement comment faire quand le temps ne permet pas de sortir ? Et que fait-on des autres petits en attendant qui eux veulent dormir dans leur lit ? Idem mon petit finit par s'endormir dans la poussette, mais je n'aime pas ça, je préfèrerai qu'il s'endorme dans son lit, ce serait plus réparateur et la balade serait un vrai temps d'éveil et de découverte.


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas aussi catégorique concernant l'enfant qui dort dans la poussette. Ça peut être une solution *provisoire* et petit à petit la poussette ira à l'écart dans la pièce de vie, puis dans le couloir, plus au calme, ce qui amènera bébé à accepter de dormir dans une chambre au calme ensuite.
Si on a d'abord essayé durant plusieurs semaines de rassurer bébé et que la seule chose qui le calme, le rassure suffisamment pour qu'il s'endorme c'est d'être dans la poussette et bien pourquoi pas, dès lors qu'il est attaché (sécurité avant tout). Au bout d'un moment il est absolument nécessaire que bébé dorme et s'il fait l'expérience dans la poussette d'arriver à s'endormir cela peut être un tremplin pour lui dire "tu vois comme ça t'a fait du bien de dormir. Tu vois que je suis toujours là quand tu te réveille tu peux donc dormir en toute confiance". Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on va faire le tour du quartier durant une heure avec lui. Quelque fois aussi, et c'est à méditer, bébé s'endort d'autant mieux dans la poussette qu'il est très emmitouflé avec notamment bonnet ou capuche qui lui donne un sentiment de sécurité, il retrouve la sensation in utero d'être enveloppé...

Demander aux Parents comment ils font chez eux aide à comprendre ce à quoi bébé est habitué, ce qui marche ou ne marche pas avec ses Parents.
Puis chez nous nous pouvons alors mieux comprendre comment l'accompagner: partir de ce que bébé sait faire, ses habitudes pour ensuite, petit à petit l'amener vers notre façon de faire, nos habitudes.

Dormir est naturel, c'est un besoin, autant que de s'hydrater.
Mais pour s'endormir encore faut il se sentir en sécurité.


----------



## Moumoune14 (7 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, le problème  est que cette enfant est très accroché à sa maman. Au bout de 2 mois la petite ne pleurait plus quand elle arrivait chez moi. Il y a eu le 1 er novembre et la maman n'a pas travaillait pendant 4 jours. De retour chez moi, Rebelotte elle pleure tous les matins ne veux que les bras, des hurlements toutes la journée ( j'ai l'impression de la martyrisée). Je redoute déjà le 11 novembre car la maman à repris 4 jours. J'envissage d'arrêter ce contrat, car si à chaque vacances je dois recommencer à zéro je n'aurais pas le courage, surtout pour le 2 eme petit que j'ai en garde. J'ai commencé à lui en parlé à la maman et sa réponse est " puisque vous avait réussi une première fois, vous y arriverais encore" sauf que je lui ai répondue que pour la 1 ere  sa ma pris 2 mois. Alors, je ne sais'plus quoi penser de cette maman. Encore une qui compte que sur l'assistante maternelle miracle....


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Et oui gros problèmes avec les enfants surtout quand ils reviennent de chez les grands-parents !!! bon là c'est avec la maman qui porte surement "trop" mais même soucis ! perso pas eu de gros problèmes avec çà mais une collègue amie a connu et tout était à refaire idem pour la propreté ... les parents sortent le WE et on se relâche ! mais qui est embêtée au retour et bien la nounou bien sûr !!!


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

On sait qu'il est possible après chaque vacances ou grand WE qu'il y ait des choses à revoir avec l'enfant. En soi qu'il prefèrerait rester toujours avec son Parent est assez normal, voir rassurant.

Si le souci dépasse ce qui est supportable et que quand tu en parle la réponse est "vous allez y arriver" c'est parce que cette Maman pense que tu as besoin qu'on t'encourage en te disant combien tu es douée. Alors que toi ce qui t'encouragerait c'est que ces Parents te disent qu'ils te comprennent, que ce doit être difficile, et qu'il serait bon de reflechir ensemble à ce que eux peuvent faire à la maison pour aider leur enfant à se sentir bien chez toi AUSSI.

Mon conseil c'est de dire avec simplicité aux Parents que oui c'est plaisant de voir qu'on a confiance en toi mais que ce dont tu as besoin toi c'est de voir comment eux peuvent t'aider? Comment ça se passe à la maison et serait il possible d'essayer de modifier certaines choses pour que l'enfant ne soit pas terriblement malheureux en l'absence de son Parent, qu'il soit notament en capacité de se reposer sereinement car c'est primordiale pour lui mais aussi pour les autres copains. Bref, il faut communiquer.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Griselda je pense que cette maman n'a pas forcément l'envi de communiquer ... et quand bien même écoutera-t-elle d'une oreille attentive et changera t-elle de comportement pour la suite ??? rien n'est moins sûr !!! elle se repose sur son ass mat pour rattraper ses "bêtises" qui en attendant commencent à énerver sérieusement cette dernière ...


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

*« La petite de 14 mois ne dort que 10 à 20 minutes le matin sur le canapé et l'aprés midi pareil voir même pas du tout. »

D’office le lit et ne pas céder. Normalement MINIMUM 1h30 ... 2h ...*

les parents doivent s’investir aussi. La mettre dans une chambre toute seule OU avec un copain qui dort BEAUCOUP.

J’en ai eu un (celui au téléphone !) qui ne faisait jamais de sieste chez lui 😏 ... je l’ai mis dans un lit parapluie qui est avec un autre copain ET il y a un lit d’adultes dans cette chambre. Donc il me regardait ... j'étais au départ assise près de lui et après raz le bol’👉🏽 Direct allongée et il me surveillait souvent et hop il s’est endormi. Ne pas rater « le train » TOUJOURS LÀ MÊME HEURE ... quand il baille ..allez hop ... au lit ...

Vous allez y arriver avec de la ténacité aussi 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

J’ai une famille qui faisait tout le contraire ... enfin bref ... jusqu’a me dire « s’il pleure lui mettre une vidéo de panda panda »

Oui bien sûr ... STOP 🛑 chez moi, je fais à ma façon, et le petit s’est bien adapté au niveau alimentation (diversification qui n’avait pas été faite à 11 mois et de belles siestes dans un vrai lit, car il ne dormait que dans une poussette.

*Ce sont les parents qui font n’importe quoi, et c’est à nous de tout reprendre à zéro.

Lors des entretiens d’embauche, absolument poser les questions ESSENTIELLES SI on va les prendre ou PAS. *


----------

